

GopherFest 2015 will livestream on YouTube tonight - pkroll
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9R3iEBjOrwY

======
pkroll
Moved for whatever reason to:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fx304EfqtMo&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fx304EfqtMo&feature=youtu.be)

------
pkroll
Meetup page is at:
[http://www.meetup.com/golangsf/events/220935959/](http://www.meetup.com/golangsf/events/220935959/)

